# New Holland TN Tractor



## Argee

Now this is a sweet looking tractor.


----------



## Argee

Another view


----------



## LW MOORE

i have a TN75 & a TN65,,bought both new last year..JUNK!!!!
no low end power,many week parts..just got back from the shop today...Xs..lw


----------



## Live Oak

Randy, I hate to sound a less than positive note but my experience with Ford/New Holland tractors has NOT been a positive one. My father's TW20 was a piece of junk and he ended up trading it in on a John Deere 7320. As you can see in the picture you posted, the New Holland tractor was for sale at a John Deere dealership. My dealer had a TN-70 for sale from a trade in and could not hardly give it away. The customer who traded it in was not happy with the power and performance. My experience in government procurement of tractors and equipment has shown to me that New Holland was not very customer oriented. They are nice looking tractors though. eace:


----------



## Argee

LW & Chief, say it isn't so....say it isn't so....!

The little 1715 FNH that I have is pretty impressive, but then again it's a lot of Ford and a little New Holland. Your speaking of hydro transmissions I presume.


----------



## LW MOORE

randy
i too had the fords and i liked em..i had the 39 seires.one each in 4wd and 2wd.great tractors with lots of good ol low end tractor power.i traded everything in for the new TN tractors.i dont like em and neither does anyone else that i have talked too.my dealer is so covered up with complants that he told me he was stocking nomore of the TNs in favor of the next seires up .cant remember if its TM or TS??.at anyrate i have no choice but to use what i have for a while,i cant afford to trade again now that beef prices are in trouble due too the mad cow scare....Xs...lw


----------



## Live Oak

LW MOORE, you may want to take a look at some "green paint". Those 5000 Twenty Series tractors are nice. Hard to beat a 5520 for power. Or a 6715 if you need a bit more in size. They have some NICE cab set ups. Very good incentives as of late too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by LW MOORE _
> *randy
> i too had the fords and i liked em..i had the 39 seires.one each in 4wd and 2wd.great tractors with lots of good ol low end tractor power.i traded everything in for the new TN tractors.i dont like em and neither does anyone else that i have talked too.my dealer is so covered up with complants that he told me he was stocking nomore of the TNs in favor of the next seires up .cant remember if its TM or TS??.at anyrate i have no choice but to use what i have for a while,i cant afford to trade again now that beef prices are in trouble due too the mad cow scare....Xs...lw *


What are the specific problems with the TN series? Because if I was to buy one, it would be used and I'd like to know wha to look for.


----------



## LW MOORE

week low end power,week axles in the rear,varry week transfer case or linkage for the front end on 4wd models.they dont engauge solid is the first thing to check,both mine have went in under 400 hours..i looked at big green today.if cattle hadnt fell so bad so fast i would have brought one home i think..Xs..lw


----------



## Argee

Sounds like your very disappointed with the TN. How long have you had them?


----------



## LW MOORE

about a year and a half...i do love the 2 year warranty.its keep mine going for free.its when it run's out im worried about...lw


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by LW MOORE _
> *about a year and a half...i do love the 2 year warranty.its keep mine going for free.its when it run's out im worried about...lw *


You would think the dealer, knowing your dissatisfaction, would be willing to get you out of these units. I'm assuming he wants your future business.


----------



## LW MOORE

well.i have spent thousands of dollars over a lifetime with this dealer,,more then enough to send his kids to school if you know what i mean..thanks randy for your concearn...Xs..lw

Xs aint huggs and kiss's by the way.hahahahehe.my hobby is benchrest shooting and Xs are perfect hits..


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by LW MOORE _
> *Xs aint huggs and kiss's by the way.hahahahehe.my hobby is benchrest shooting and Xs are perfect hits.. *


I didn't know what they meant. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I didn't know what they meant. Thanks for clearing that up. *


LOL thought we had a special momont there.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *LOL thought we had a special momont there.  *


:smiles:


----------



## LW MOORE

i could not get this site to let me on last night.sorry guys that my come back is late...its a new year and once again most of us will try to farm just one more year or least thats what i say every time..glad the X thing is cleared up now.i post a bunch on a shooter forum and just cant seem to lay down the handle..maybe this will be a green year..Xs..lw


----------



## slipshod

*Ford*

When I bought my Deere in 2000,of course I looked at and demo'ed a lot of iron. The boomer series of ford was a new thing at the time.I went to my area Ford dealer and he would not let me demo any of the booomers. He claimed he had limited stock and wanted to keep them all new.I had bought 2 tractors from the man in the past.
Well ,my local Deere Dealer dropped off 3 seperate tractors to make sure I made the right choice.The thing that suprized me was when it was all said and done I spent less money buying a tractor with higher resale.I have never looked back.My next new machine will also be green.


----------



## Argee

It appears that New Holland has one bad egg(the TN series) in their basket. That's certainly not a reflection on the rest of their line-up.


----------

